# Difference between Weber kettle and the performer?



## clifish (Mar 11, 2022)

Want to step up from the electric to either a 22" performer or 22" kettle.  There is a place locally that will do the performer for $175  or the kettle for $100  Not sure if the kettle is a premium until I go tomorrow.  If it is what is the better deal?  Anything else I need to look out for?


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 11, 2022)

Those are good prices either way. I’ve always had at least one 22 Kettle, but only spent the extra on the premium once. I just use a bucket for ash and get a hinged grate later when I know I’ll need it. Normally I don’t need it and my new favorite gourmet grate is the go to anyway. I never spent the extra for a premium because I just use a table next to the grill, but I understand why some like that setup! I think it just comes down to your tastes. The kettle is awesome by itself, but I suppose it’s one of those things where the upgrades and options are seemingly endless… they have Santa Maria accessories! So go with what you can afford and with your style. Looking forward to seeing what you get! Be warned, you’ll need to immediately get a Vortex for wings and the gourmet grate!


----------



## mike243 (Mar 12, 2022)

Paid $450 for my sons copper performer 3-4 years ago. not sure how they are selling that cheap


----------



## yankee2bbq (Mar 12, 2022)

clifish said:


> Want to step up from the electric to either a 22" performer or 22" kettle.  There is a place locally that will do the performer for $175  or the kettle for $100  Not sure if the kettle is a premium until I go tomorrow.  If it is what is the better deal?  Anything else I need to look out for?


That is a great price. The performer sells for over 300 dollars. And the premium sells for 175 dollars. Both are great grills/smoker.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 12, 2022)

Great price, either one!
Al


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 12, 2022)

clifish said:


> Want to step up from the electric to either a 22" performer or 22" kettle.  There is a place locally that will do the performer for $175  or the kettle for $100  Not sure if the kettle is a premium until I go tomorrow.  If it is what is the better deal?  Anything else I need to look out for?


There are 3 levels of " Performer " 
1. Performer charcoal grill 
2. Performer Premium 
3. Performer Deluxe 

Number 1 has the smaller footprint , smaller table .

Number 2 is the larger model . Full sized table , charcoal storage .

Number 3 is the same as number 2 , but has the added propane assist for lighting the charcoal . 

I believe the kettle it self is the same on all Performers . Lid bail and enclosed ash bin with one touch clean out . 
$175.00 is a good price for No. 1 and a great price for the other 2 . 
I have a 2006 Deluxe . I will say the table will spoil you . 
You won't go wrong at that price for any of them , but I'd be interested in what he has . 
I'll be watching to see how it goes . Good luck .


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 12, 2022)

Rich has you covered on the performers. If the 22" kettle is a premium then that's a great price also. The original kettle goes for about 100.00. I may be wrong but the main differences between the premium and the original are the hinged grates, and the ash bucket. You should ask if he has a deal on the 26" kettle while your there. 

Good luck and enjoy which ever one you choose.

Chris


----------



## clifish (Mar 12, 2022)

this is the premium






This is the $100 one  had a copper one but it sold,  does have it in black.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 12, 2022)

That performer is the Start of the series . That's a good price for it . 
The deluxe and premium have the larger table / footprint  with more options .
Well worth $179.00 though .  
Great price for either one . I'd go for it .


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 12, 2022)

The first one is the performer, the second one is the premium.

Chris


----------



## clifish (Mar 12, 2022)

heading to the get the perfomer now,  will report back


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 12, 2022)

clifish said:


> heading to the get the perfomer now, will report back


It should have charcoal baskets with it . Just thought I'd mention it since it's assembled . Make sure you check that display rack . Looks like some good deals on there too . 
I'm excited ! LOl .


----------



## Colin1230 (Mar 12, 2022)

Great to hear, you're going to love it!


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 12, 2022)

Also if it's assembled make sure the lid and kettle are both in round. 

Chris


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 12, 2022)

I think I wanna go shopping with you!

Ryan


----------



## clifish (Mar 12, 2022)

Got it,  last kettle they had,  a very large garden center,  came with manuals.  They said they just took up too much room on the floor and they are getting out of grills of any kind.  According to the manual it does not come with charcoal baskets..  There where not any good kettle accessories left.

What do I need for this?   charcoal chimney, vortex,  charcoal baskets?  any other suggestions?  I eventually will get the expansion ring and rotisserie.   I was lucky enough to have inkbird comp me for the bbq controller fan so that is coming,  I was going to use it on the electric but now destined for the kettle.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 12, 2022)

Congrats on the new toy!!! Charcoal baskets used to be about 15.00 and I use them often, the Vortex is around 40.00 and you'll want the medium. I don't have the roto, not because I don't want one I just don't have the space to store it. Get a good chimney. Weber makes a good one roughly 30.00. I bought a cheaper brand and the handle fell apart after one season. I also use the SnS a ton, but that's in my 26" kettle. These are all VT. price estimations, so NY may be a little different.

Chris


----------



## clifish (Mar 12, 2022)

Thanks,  I will probably use Amazon.  Thanks for the heads up on cheap chiminis..I was looking and saw many.   Do you think the sns low and slow is too big for a 22?  I think that would double as a basket as well?

What kind of charcoal?


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 12, 2022)

The SnS will fit in your 22", but you won't have a lot of free real estate for indirect cooking. I prefer the baskets in my 22" 

Here's a shot of the SnS in the 26" kettle.






If the SnS were in my 22" kettle it would probably come close to the center of the grate.

Here a shot of two racks using the baskets on the 22"


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 12, 2022)

I also forgot to mention Rich( 

 chopsaw
 ) uses the snake method for longer cooks. It works great. I just don't have the patience to set it up. 

Chris


----------



## clifish (Mar 12, 2022)

Going to start with a vortex and chimney,  then will decide if I need a basket.   I could always move the vortex to one side If I need more cooking space.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 12, 2022)

Here's a thread you may find interesting . 




__





						Snake and Minion burn time and Temp data?
					

Hi All, I hope this post finds you ALL well and having great smokes. I was wondering if there is any data out there that tells us how long a snake or minion will burn for and at what temperatures for say a, 22" WSM or a 26" kettle? Just thought it would be interesting to know as I did a cook...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




Chris and some others can help you with the acc. I just don't use them . I do like the Weber charcoal baskets . I use them a lot . Snake method or banked to one side .

2 things I'll suggest if you're planing on long low and slow cooks . 
 1. Keep the bottom clean . I talk about this in the thread I linked above  . 
 2. Before I started using my 26 " I looked inside and noted the position of the clean out vanes / vent covers . I put a corresponding mark on the outside center line of the handle . 
I marked fully closed , Completely open and half way . You'll find it doesn't take much travel to achieve open and closed . 
This way you Know what you have , and you don't have to take the lid off to see the vents . 
Nice find man . You're gonna love it .


----------



## JeffB1961 (Mar 12, 2022)

i just got my performer yesterday , it didn't come with charcoal baskets but it doe's have the P vents . 
i ordered this cheap vortex and it seems solid ... 
also ordered a unicook cover for it , i have 3 unicooks on 2 other smokers and our griddle and they have held up just fine for the year or 2 i've use them .

 i'm considering the weber grate with the cast iron inset .....

take care , jeff


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 12, 2022)

Cool Jeff, When you say P-vents are you talking about the daisy wheels or one-touch? 

Chris


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 12, 2022)

The new vents look like the letter P .


----------



## JeffB1961 (Mar 12, 2022)

air vents on the bottom . i didn't  think the performer had them .


----------



## clifish (Mar 12, 2022)

this is the vent on the 22" performer I got today.  ignore the dust have not had a chance to clean it up yet


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 12, 2022)

clifish that's what my vents look like. It looks like with the newer p--vent you'll be able to restrict the airflow a little better. Thanks for the pics. I don't remember seeing these before.

Chris


----------



## JeffB1961 (Mar 12, 2022)

clifish that's what i was expecting . the p vents were a pleasant surprise .
mine came from amazon . i guess weber recently decided it saved $ not having to make two different bottoms for the same size kettle .


----------



## clifish (Mar 12, 2022)

is there any brand of charcoal better to use?  is  kingsford hardwood a good choice or any cheap one with wood chunks the best route?


----------



## JeffB1961 (Mar 12, 2022)

haven't cooked on the weber yet , but i've been happy with walmart expert grill charcoal on my OJ bronco drum smoker so that;s what i'll be using .


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 12, 2022)

I've used Kingsford blue bag, RO and any of their rebranded store brands. Personally I don't really see much of a difference. Except in size. So I usually go for what's on sale. 

Chris


----------



## clifish (Mar 12, 2022)

Hitting up the big orange depot tomorrow,  they have the chimney, trays and embers briquets all for decent prices.  Probably pick up some hickory chunks as well.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 12, 2022)

I pretty much do the same . I like to keep a bag of lump on hand to add during a cook if I need some quick heat .


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 12, 2022)

You may want to get some apple for the fish you smoke. Just saying...

Chris


----------



## Fishonshawn (Mar 12, 2022)

Charcoal baskets just allow you to set up 2 zones of cooking. The vortex can be used for the same thing. I flip my vortex upside down (big end up) and use it the same way you would a basket. Just off to the side of the kettle.. If you wana save some money and not get baskets. I rarely use my baskets now.


----------



## clifish (Mar 12, 2022)

Fishonshawn said:


> Charcoal baskets just allow you to set up 2 zones of cooking. The vortex can be used for the same thing. I flip my vortex upside down (big end up) and use it the same way you would a basket. Just off to the side of the kettle.. If you wana save some money and not get baskets. I rarely use my baskets now.


yeah I am going back and forth on that,  I can get a vortex for 10 bucks on amazon vs 23 for the trays.  Maybe I will just use a aluminum tray tomorrow until the vortex comes in.


----------



## clifish (Mar 12, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> You may want to get some apple for the fish you smoke. Just saying...
> 
> Chris


Ha,  the screen name really comes from my love of fishing and the keeping and breeding of tropical fish and koi.  

The only fish I generally cook is fresh tuna or swordfish steaks and they get don on the griddle.

I think I am going to start tomorrow with chicken drum sticks around the edges (will figure something out until the vortex comes in)  with a hickory chunk.  Also need to see the accuracy of the lid therm against a calibrated one.


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 12, 2022)

Congrats on the new kettle.  After a few cooks, you'll be wishing you had picked up one for the PA cabin, too.
My almost 30 YO (22") kettle is nearing end of life.  It was a kicked to the curb find and I'm hoping to find a newer model this year.
I haven't used my side baskets since getting a pellet grill. I also don't have a vortex
I just got a 18" Jumbo Joe (JJ) and a basket will be great for that tiny thing to hold the coals tighter in a corner for indirect cooks.
JJ is here in Florida and baskets are home in Minnesota



clifish said:


> is there any brand of charcoal better to use?  is  kingsford hardwood a good choice or any cheap one with wood chunks the best route?


I detest the regular Kingsford flavor. It has a harsh edge to my tonque.   I haven't tried the Kingsford hardwood.
I used to use Royal Oak (RO) briquettes and the rebranded seconds.  The quality went to ash starting about oh 18 months ago.
Lower heat, more ash, harder to light, and something tasted different.
I tried switching to lump, but the only product I could initial find was RO. That stuff is a joke.  Lots of fines and most of the few lumps were kiln dried scraps.
Friend gave me a bag of Frontier lump. Wow, real lump minimal fines, exceptional heat, and minimal ash.
I'm on my 4th bag.  I estimate that is equivalent to 8 or more bags of RO briquettes. I did have to modify my chimney starters and charcoal grates to hold the lump pieces.

Sorry, didn't intend to turn this into a charcoal thread, but ... you did ask.


----------



## mike243 (Mar 13, 2022)

All kinds of Kingsford has done great for me, try the hickory , no need to add chunks


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 13, 2022)

I have the basic 22 in Kettle. I love cooking on that thing. Once you figure out how much coal you need and vent placements for desired temps it is a cooking machine! And like others have said...The vortex is a gotta have! 
Jim


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 13, 2022)

clifish said:


> I think I am going to start tomorrow with chicken drum sticks around the edges (will figure something out until the vortex comes in) with a hickory chunk.


I know you can figure it out on your own , but here's a couple different set ups that I use . 
Smoked legs . Coals banked to one side .






Heavy duty foil folded into a drip pan . 
Baskets on both sides . Food goes in middle .










Direct / indirect .










Be watching for the first cook .


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 13, 2022)

Rich, 

 chopsaw
  , is that your 22 or 26?

Ryan


----------



## clifish (Mar 13, 2022)

Thanks all,  I just picked up a couple bags of Embers charcoal (RO seconds I believe) chimney starter, hickory chunks and side trays.  Not sure if I am going to use the trays yet,  might just put the coals off to 1 side for the drumsticks.  Vortex coming in tomorrow.  

I am going to do a burn off today and try to get a feel for this thing.  Want to measure temps and play with top and bottom venting.  It is 29 deg and windy so will have to see if a cook is going to happen.


----------



## clifish (Mar 13, 2022)

When doing the snake,  how much do you keep the top and bottom vents open to keep it in the 200-250 deg range?  I know I am just doing a burn off so I used an entire chimney.  Temps went to 500 real quick,  I mostly closed off the top and bottom vents and basically killed the fire and had to relight.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 13, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> , is that your 22 or 26?


That's my 22 . 2006 Performer . 


clifish said:


> Want to measure temps and play with top and bottom venting.


Be interested to hear your thoughts . Mine likes to run around 260 with the snake method .


----------



## clifish (Mar 13, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> That's my 22 . 2006 Performer .
> 
> Be interested to hear your thoughts . Mine likes to run around 260 with the snake method .


How do position the top and bottom vents for this?


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 13, 2022)

Was typing that when you posted . 
Leave that top vent open and adjust with the bottom . 
It doesn't take much to control the temp . That's why I suggest marking the lower control so you know where its at and adjust in 1/4 " segments .


----------



## clifish (Mar 13, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Was typing that when you posted .
> Leave that top vent open and adjust with the bottom .
> It doesn't take much to control the temp . That's why I suggest marking the lower control so you know where its at and adjust in 1/4 " segments .


Marking them was the first thing I did before I lit it up,  Thank you for that tip.  I am just burning a pile of coals now,  later I will try the snake method with chunks while I have a drink in the hot tub.


----------



## clifish (Mar 13, 2022)

Hey Chop,

When you say 260 running temp you are talking grate level on the indirect side?  For this burn in I am just comparing the Weber therm and mine suck into the top vent (surprisingly they are almost the same).  I know grate level is all that really matters.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 13, 2022)

You'll get the hang of it . You'll love it when you do , and I appreciate the thank you . 
Through you some baked taters in them coals . Olive oil on the skin with some course salt . Wrap in foil and toss 'em on . 





Btw I took a sawzall to my hot tub to make room for cookers !


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 13, 2022)

My lid therm and my inkbird at grate level are exactly the same . I always use my lid gauge on my kettles .

Yes the 260 was at grate level next to the meat and on the lid gauge .


----------



## clifish (Mar 13, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> You'll get the hang of it . You'll love it when you do , and I appreciate the thank you .
> Through you some baked taters in them coals . Olive oil on the skin with some course salt . Wrap in foil and toss 'em on .
> View attachment 528733
> 
> Btw I took a sawzall to my hot tub to make room for cookers !


Can't do the tators, too many carbs for my type 2,  I would do the same with a whole vadalia onion with a little salt, pepper and a shot of balsamic in the foil.   Luckily we have the room for the tub, pond, pool and cookers although I am probably rolling the kettle into a shed when no in use. 

So you also use the trays?  I bought them but not sure if I am keeping them,  have the vortex coming tomorrow


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 13, 2022)

Yeah , I use the trays from time to time . I don't use a vortex or SnS . I trust the opinions on here , I just never saw the need . 
That snake set up right can run 8 to 12 hours . I try to keep the lid close for long cooks . 
Enjoy that bud . I know you will . I looked online at Ace Hardware this morning . 
$319.00 for the one you have .


----------



## clifish (Mar 13, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Yeah , I use the trays from time to time . I don't use a vortex or SnS . I trust the opinions on here , I just never saw the need .
> That snake set up right can run 8 to 12 hours . I try to keep the lid close for long cooks .
> Enjoy that bud . I know you will . I looked online at Ace Hardware this morning .
> $319.00 for the one you have .


Thanks for all your help,  I am doing the drumsticks tonight and will post up either here or a new thread if they turn out really good.  I am looking forward to playing with this.  

I am kind of glad this was the only one left or the copper one for $100 might have ended up in PA  (maybe one still will).  I do have a feeling I might not use the electric with pellets anymore?


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 13, 2022)

clifish said:


> When doing the snake,  how much do you keep the top and bottom vents open to keep it in the 200-250 deg range?  I know I am just doing a burn off so I used an entire chimney.  Temps went to 500 real quick,  I mostly closed off the top and bottom vents and basically killed the fire and had to relight.



Thats going to depend on what type of snake you build. I believe if you do a two or three briquette snake then you wouldn't want to use more then eight or ten lit coals. Keep the top vent fully open and make adjustments with the bottom vents. When I did the snake I would put the lit coals in the same formation as the snake. Rich will have better info on how to set the snake up and lighting it. 

As for the therms. My lid therm isn't all that accurate for grate level temps, but it is consistent in it's inaccuracy. So if I'm shooting for 260 and my lid is reading 280*. Then when it rises or drops I know I have to make an adjustment to my bottom vents. The lid on my kettles is usually off by 20* on way or the other. Depends on the outside temp and wind.

Chris


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Mar 13, 2022)

clifish

Congrats on your new kettle.

Like you, I was on the fence on which one to get. 
I settled on the orginal premium after weighing all the pros and cons of each offering.
Would I use the gas assist on the Performer Premium?  NOPE!
Did I need the Master Touch?  NOPE!
Did I need the cart/shelf space on the Performer?  NOPE!
Did I need a grill that could also double as a charcoal smoker (non-electric)?  YEP!

So I figured I'd save some coin on the actual kettle then put that $ toward the rotisserie, SnS, and the SnS stainless steel griddle with rack.

Since using the SnS, I have not felt the need for parallel zones or the minion method for longer low and slow cooks. 

I've got a brisky point & sweet taters going right now as I write this.
With the SnS, grate temp has stayed between 240°-250° 7 hours into the cook with no charcoal refills.







Stu


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Mar 13, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> My lid therm and my inkbird at grate level are exactly the same . I always use my lid gauge on my kettles .
> 
> Yes the 260 was at grate level next to the meat and on the lid gauge .




Rich,  you must have got a hold of a good lid therm.  Mine is off by 20°.

Stu


----------



## clifish (Mar 13, 2022)

Thanks all,  snake is lit and waiting for temp to come up.. Will update later.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Mar 13, 2022)

clifish said:


> Thanks all,  snake is lit and waiting for temp to come up.. Will update later.




I noticed from your photos that you have the old style bowl vents.
I would love to see how those vent compare to the "P" style vents for temp control.


----------



## clifish (Mar 13, 2022)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> I noticed from your photos that you have the old style bowl vents.
> I would love to see how those vent compare to the "P" style vents for temp control.


what do the P vents look like,  yesterday someone commented that these where the P vents?


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Mar 13, 2022)

Damn! That was hot.  Hot mitts to the rescue!

This is what the "P" vents look like.


----------



## clifish (Mar 13, 2022)

it is a CM code grill,  according to what I see that pegs it about 2016...older than I thought for a brand new unit...oh well plenty of you put out great food without the P-vent... lol


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Mar 13, 2022)

clifish said:


> it is a CM code grill,  according to what I see that pegs it about 2016...older than I thought for a brand new unit...oh well plenty of you put out great food without the P-vent... lol



Yeah.  they must have been trying to blowout some out old stock.  
Either way, your kettle is going to be a damn good cooker.  
Also, the "newer" orginal premium kettles have the smoking and grilling markings above the ash catcher.


----------



## clifish (Mar 13, 2022)

Mine looks like this.   

 chopsaw
  there are the 3 marks I made per your suggestion of closed, half and open.  if I need to need more precise I will ad more.






What is this round tube?  Upon looking at 

 SecondHandSmoker
 picture above,  is it where the legs would go?.  I assume they use the same die to stamp both the regular kettle and the performer?


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Mar 13, 2022)

clifish said:


> Mine looks like this.
> 
> chopsaw
> there are the 3 marks I made per your suggestion of closed, half and open.  if I need to need more precise I will ad more.
> ...



Yep.  That is where the legs would go.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 13, 2022)

Correct-a-mundo that's where the legs attach on the original kettle.

Chris


----------



## clifish (Mar 13, 2022)

rolling now in the 230 deg range and the drums are coming to temp a little faster than I thought  (good thing as I got them on late).

Stupid question,  If I want to increase temp do I open or close the bottom vent?  I assume open?   Not used to this,  on the electric I just change the PID to the temp I want...lol


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Mar 13, 2022)

clifish said:


> rolling now in the 230 deg rangeand the legs are coming to temp a little faster than I though  (good thing as I got them on late).
> 
> Stupid question,  If I want to increase temp do I open or close the bottom vent?  I assume open?   Not used to this,  on the electric I just change the PID to the temp I want...lol




LOL! I know what you mean about the electric. 
Yes, to increase the temp you'd open the bottom vents.
Now,  if you want a blast furnace, open the lid and the bowl vents all the way. 

You can use the daisy wheel in the lid to fine tune the temps too.

P.S.  there is no such thing as stupid questions.


----------



## clifish (Mar 13, 2022)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> LOL! I know what you mean.
> Yes, to increase the temp you'd open the bottom vents.
> Now,  if you want a blast furnace, open the lid and the bowl vents all the way.
> 
> You can use the daisy wheel in the lid to fine tune the temps too.


Thanks,  top is fully open but it is the 20's now and the wind is is kickin....now down to 225


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Mar 13, 2022)

clifish said:


> Thanks,  top is fully open but it is the 20's now and the wind is is kickin....now down to 225



When the wind kicks up, I close the lid vents down to about a 1/4 open.


----------



## motocrash (Mar 13, 2022)

I'm excited for you Cliff. 
You are gonna dig kettle cookin', so many possibilities.
And the chicks dig'em too, they'll come a runnin' when you fire it up


----------



## clifish (Mar 13, 2022)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> When the wind kicks up, I close the lid vents down to about a 1/4 open.


Dammit,  now I have to run back outside in a t-shirt and flip flops to do this...lol


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Mar 13, 2022)

clifish said:


> Dammit,  now I have to run back outside in a t-shirt and flip flops to do this...lol



HAHAHAHA!!!

Get you some warm fuzzy grilling slippers.


----------



## clifish (Mar 13, 2022)

motocrash said:


> I'm excited for you Cliff.
> You are gonna dig kettle cookin', so many possibilities.
> And the chicks dig'em too, they'll come a runnin' when you fire it up
> View attachment 528770


Not sure the wife would like that!


----------



## clifish (Mar 13, 2022)

motocrash said:


> I'm excited for you Cliff.
> You are gonna dig kettle cookin', so many possibilities.
> And the chicks dig'em too, they'll come a runnin' when you fire it up
> View attachment 528770


yeah the wife is hoping I get the electric off the porch and sell the propane in the shed I used twice...  Can't complain paid $50 for MB propane and $30 for the twice used Smoke Hollow.  Anyway at least they got me into smoking and I found this awesome site!


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 13, 2022)

Well maybe not running:


----------



## clifish (Mar 13, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Well maybe not running:
> 
> View attachment 528772


what part of VT are you in?


----------



## motocrash (Mar 13, 2022)

clifish said:


> Dammit, now I have to run back outside in a t-shirt and flip flops to do this...lol


The kettle flavor is worth the hard nipples and cold feet  
Like 

 SecondHandSmoker
 said slippers, maybe a smoking jacket, oh, and 

 gmc2003
 swears a beer pole seems to help too...


----------



## clifish (Mar 13, 2022)

motocrash said:


> The kettle flavor is worth the hard nipples and cold feet
> Like
> 
> SecondHandSmoker
> ...


yeah, no beer tonight went straight to the gin and tonic,  and the vodka diet coke!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Mar 13, 2022)

clifish said:


> yeah, no beer tonight went straight to the gin and tonic,  and the vodka diet coke!



It says right in the Weber manual to not consume alcoholic beverages while operating the grill.
Yeah, right!


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 13, 2022)

Looks like you got it going on .


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 13, 2022)

chopsaw
 , 

 SecondHandSmoker
 , and 

 gmc2003
 have given enough tip and tricks to get started on indirect
Direct is pretty straight forward.
Are you ready to start cold smoking in the kettle?


clifish said:


> yeah, no beer tonight went straight to the gin and tonic,  and the vodka diet coke!


I'm sensitive to aspertame so diet tonic water or diet coke is a no go as mixers.
Have you tried a gin daisy?  
Gin, lemon juice, Lakanto monk fruit sweetener (or straight Erythritol), and top off with club soda or charge (seltzer water).


----------



## clifish (Mar 13, 2022)

Fueling Around said:


> chopsaw
> ,
> 
> SecondHandSmoker
> ...


Will have to look into this as how it would affect my A1C.  

Cold smoke will happen.  I can say I did not like the pellet cold smoke on cheese when I tried it but this is a different animal that I really think I am going to like.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 14, 2022)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Also, the "newer" orginal premium kettles have the smoking and grilling markings above the ash catcher.


They finally put some control makers on the adjustment . Nice . 



clifish said:


> 3 marks I made per your suggestion of closed, half and open. if I need to need more precise I will ad more.


Nope . That's fine . What it really does is show you that there's not much travel needed to cover the vents . The older ones were real bad .


----------



## clifish (Mar 14, 2022)

Wow!  I am getting a big head,  I have two on the carousel at the same time woo-hoo


----------



## motocrash (Mar 14, 2022)

clifish said:


> Wow! I am getting a big head, I have two on the carousel at the same time woo-hoo


Lol, so does 

 chopsaw
 .


----------



## JeffB1961 (Mar 15, 2022)

thanks for starting this thread Clifish , it's very helpful and informative for me and also thanks to all who have shared their experience and suggestions . 

take care , Jeff


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Mar 15, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> They finally put some control makers on the adjustment . Nice .



Yep.  The control markings are pretty decent for approximation.  I still eyeball the actual vent opening out of habit.


----------



## mneeley490 (Mar 15, 2022)

I picked up an older Performer on Craigslist, plastic tabletop and propane assist. Never looked back. That table comes in handy; I even set my Smokin' It Model 1 on it when I'm smoking something smaller.


----------

